# Notebook für WoW



## dragotha94 (7. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Da mein Desktop Pc jetzt den geist aufgegeben hat, würde ich mir gerne ein neues Notebook zulegen. Da ich mich in dem Thema nicht sonderlich gut auskenne, frage ich hier um Rat.
Der laptop sollte WoW flüssig spielen können, es wäre für mich auch kein problem wenn ich die Grafik runterschrauben müsste. Da ich noch Schüler bin, kann ich mir nicht die besten gamer laptops leisten, deswegen hab ich Notebooks im Geldbereich von 600 Euro gesucht. Was mich im moment am meisten interessiert ist der Dell Studio 15:

Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core-Prozessor T4200 (2,0 GHz, 1 MB Cache, 800 MHz FS
Original Windows Vista® Home Premium SP1 64 Bit -Deutsch
15,6-Zoll-WXGA-LED-Breitbild-Display (1.366 x 768), mit TrueLife™
512 MB ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4570
4.096 MB 800 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2 x 2.048]
SATA-Festplatte mit 160 GB (5.400 1/min)

Dieser Studio würde 549 Euro kosten. 

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich 100 Euro draufsetzte und den prozessor und die Festplatte verbesser:

Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T6500 (2.1GHz, 800MHz, 2M
320-GB-SATA-Festplatte (5.400 1/min)

Meint ihr damit könnte ich WoW flüssig spielen?

Ich bedanke mich schon im Vorraus und bitte um schnelle Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. September 2009)

Vermutlich schon, allerdings habe ich DELL als relativ teuer im Hinterkopf. Mal andere Anbieter verglichen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. September 2009)

also, ich habe eine Turion TL-58 (1,9 GHz)
2 GB RAM
Vista 32 SP2
NVidia geForce 8400M GS

Kann damit ordentlich spielen.

Nur bei den Raids muss ich Grafik doch runterschrauben, sonst ruckelt es zu sehr.


----------



## Yasbelot (7. September 2009)

ich denke die 100 € kannste dir sparen. für wow sollte der andere auch reichen. besonders weil festplattenspeicher ja eh egal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (7. September 2009)

Sind beide Konfigurationen sicherlich geeignet für WoW. Allerdings wird es so sein, dass volle Details auch nicht immer möglich sind. 
Aber ich kennen Leute die WoW auf wesentlich schlechteren Systemen spielen.


----------



## Resch (7. September 2009)

Dell ganz schlechte Idee wenn es um Preis/Leisutng geht (auch wenn die Qualität ein gutes Niveau hat) , da geht viel Potential in den Namen.

Würde dir eher zu sowas raten:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+r5...ura+t6400+edira

Mit der 4650 Grafikkarte hast du wesentlich mehr freude, da sie in der gehobenen Mittelklasse ansiedelt. Die 4570 dagegen hat eine wesentlich schlechtere leistung. Also schau dich lieber nach einem Notebook mit einer 4650er um, welche es auch im Bereich um die 600Euro gibt.

MfG.
Resch


----------



## KingKarlotti (7. September 2009)

wo das thema grad angesprochen wird, was haltet ihr von diesem laptop was das preisleistungsverhältnis betrifft?Laptop
sollte nicht nur für wow reichen, sondern auch für andere spiele

thx schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Resch (7. September 2009)

Von den Komponenten her sicherlich ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis nur würde ich dir von diesem Online-Shop abraten, es gibt zwar einige gute Beispiele aber auch haufen schlechter Erfahrungen dazu in diversen Foren.


----------



## KingKarlotti (7. September 2009)

Jo, diese Beiträge hab ich auch gelesen, ist auch das einzige was mich im Moment davon abhält mir dort einen zu bestellen. Aber ich denke auch, dass es für jeden Anbieter gute und schlechte Beiträge gibt, was mir die ganze Suche etwas erschwehrt. Gibt es hier jemanden, der mit einem gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat?


----------



## chrisbrall (7. September 2009)

hallo,
also ich habe mein Notebook von www.notebooksbilliger.de und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber bis jetzt hab ich keine Probleme gehabt und ich kann auch WoW gut spielen. ab und zu ruckelt es in Dalaran aber sonst geht es super.
ich hab ein Acer Aspire 7720g Laptop und der reicht meines erachtens aus.

mfg


----------



## Aavalos (7. September 2009)

Naja für WoW braucht man eigenlicht nur eine eigenständige Grafikkarte und ein bisschen Speicher.

Ich selber hab ein Asus Notebook F50SV
Intel Core Duo CPU  217 GHz
Nvidia GeForce GT 120M; VRAM:1 GB
HD 320 GB
Wlan usw...
16.0 HD

. für 650 euro gekauft und kann damit WoW und andere Spiel am software limit spielen

Kann Asus nur empfelen, weil sie nicht nur echt teuere gamer books bauen sondern auch hochwertige für leute mit weniger geld. Kannst auch mal schauen ob du vllt eine guten Acer für wenig Geld findest


----------



## Shizo. (7. September 2009)

KingKarlotti schrieb:


> wo das thema grad angesprochen wird, was haltet ihr von diesem laptop was das preisleistungsverhältnis betrifft?Laptop
> sollte nicht nur für wow reichen, sondern auch für andere spiele
> 
> thx schon mal im vorraus



Meiner meinung nach ist der Laden mist, Brunen IT gmbh ...
gleiche firma wie xmx.de , lahoo etc
Einfach mal Erfahrungsberichte bei Google suchen -> sehr abschreckend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE 
Sicherlich wird er für WoW reichen , kenn viele die mit schlechteren PC's wow zocken 
Ich zB , meine alte Gurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (7. September 2009)

Hallo,
es gehen sogar die ganz einfachen netbooks dafür? woher ich das weiß? wo ich auf reha war hatte ich einen und es ging! war sogar ini lief super!
aber weil er mir auf dauer zu klein war holte ich mir von siemns einen um die 700 und das ging auch super!
Es ist halt wichtig das der ram speicher passt!


----------



## KingKarlotti (7. September 2009)

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten, echt super von euch. Auch einer der wenigen Threads die (noch) Spamfrei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (7. September 2009)

Du willst nur WoW zocken? Kauf dir nen neuen PC! Wozu brauchst du ein Notebook? Gehst du Studieren? Bist du in einer Ausbildung? Hast du auf Arbeit viel mit PCs zu tun? Bist du viel unterwegs? Musst du Mobil sein? Hast du unterwegs aufgaben zu erledigen?
Wenn davon nichts zutrifft, brauchst du kein überteuertes Notebook zum Zocken. Dir ist dein alter PC kaputt gegangen? Dann kauf dir doch nen neuen PC, für 400&#8364; bekommst du einen Rechner mit dem du alle aktuellen Games flüssig spielen kannst, sogar WoW mit vollen Details und Schatten. Beim Notebook müsstest du dann 1000 bis 1500&#8364; ausgeben. Sinn!? Nun, scheinbar scheisst du das Geld.
Und die hier angepriesenen 650 bis 700&#8364; Notebooks sind nur zum Zocken auch zu teuer, für 300 bis 400&#8364; bekommst du nen anständigen Desktop PC.


----------



## KingKarlotti (7. September 2009)

Der Grund warum ich ein Notebook brauche ist der, dass ich durch Studium, Sport und diversen anderen aktivitäten recht viel unterwegs bin. Da bot sich ein Laptop an, mit dem man unterwegs seine Auufgaben erledigen kann die nicht unbedingt einen Internetzuggang brauchen. Wenn ich dann aber abends zu Hause bin hab ich selten Lust noch viel zu machen und will mich meistens nur noch entspannen.


----------



## Kendi (7. September 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Du willst nur WoW zocken? Kauf dir nen neuen PC! Wozu brauchst du ein Notebook? Gehst du Studieren? Bist du in einer Ausbildung? Hast du auf Arbeit viel mit PCs zu tun? Bist du viel unterwegs? Musst du Mobil sein? Hast du unterwegs aufgaben zu erledigen?
> Wenn davon nichts zutrifft, brauchst du kein überteuertes Notebook zum Zocken. Dir ist dein alter PC kaputt gegangen? Dann kauf dir doch nen neuen PC, für 400€ bekommst du einen Rechner mit dem du alle aktuellen Games flüssig spielen kannst, sogar WoW mit vollen Details und Schatten. Beim Notebook müsstest du dann 1500 bis 2500€ ausgeben. Sinn!? Nun, scheinbar scheisst du das Geld.



hi ,

ich denke das ist wol alleine seine Entscheidung ob er mit nem Laptop zocken will , wenn er vllt im Garten auf dem Balkon oder an der Strasse Spielen will, dann soll er es es tun. 

nun zum eigentlichen Thema , wenn du dir nen Laptop zulegen willst kann ich dir folgenden empfehlen.

Acer Aspire 8730g

Technische Daten

    * Intel Centrino Core 2 Duo T6400 CPU 2,0GHZ
    * *18,4 Zoll Display mit 1680×945 Pixeln*
    * 4GB DDR2-667 RAM
    * 320GB HDD
    * *NVIDIA GeForce 9600M-GT (1024MB VRAM)*
    * LAN,WiFi
    * HDMI-Ausgang
    * 6-in-1 Card Reader
    * Expresscard-Steckplatz
    * Infrarot

habe mir den Laptop im März 2009 für 799€ bei Media Markt gekauft und bin rundum zufrieden da ich ihn nicht für unterwegs brauche war mir die Grösse (18") und das Gewicht (4,1kg) egal .

Spiele mit dem Laptop auf höchster Detail Stufe nur wie ein vorredner schon sagte im Raid egal ob 10er oder 25er muss man die Grafik etwas runterschrauben.

Also man muss keine 1500€ - 2500€ ausgeben um den Spielgenuss im bezug auf Grafik zu geniessen .

Gruss Kendi


----------



## Resch (7. September 2009)

Wie gesagt MOdelle mit einer 4650 gibt es zurzeit wie Sand am Meer und das auch meist für unter 700 Euro und mit denen kannst du die meisten heutigen SPiele auch flüssig zocken.


----------



## Aavalos (7. September 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Du willst nur WoW zocken? Kauf dir nen neuen PC! Wozu brauchst du ein Notebook? Gehst du Studieren? Bist du in einer Ausbildung? Hast du auf Arbeit viel mit PCs zu tun? Bist du viel unterwegs? Musst du Mobil sein? Hast du unterwegs aufgaben zu erledigen?
> Wenn davon nichts zutrifft, brauchst du kein überteuertes Notebook zum Zocken. Dir ist dein alter PC kaputt gegangen? Dann kauf dir doch nen neuen PC, für 400€ bekommst du einen Rechner mit dem du alle aktuellen Games flüssig spielen kannst, sogar WoW mit vollen Details und Schatten. Beim Notebook müsstest du dann 1000 bis 1500€ ausgeben. Sinn!? Nun, scheinbar scheisst du das Geld.
> Und die hier angepriesenen 650 bis 700€ Notebooks sind nur zum Zocken auch zu teuer, für 300 bis 400€ bekommst du nen anständigen Desktop PC.





Stimmt schon aber wenn er sagt das sein er einen alten pc hatte und er sich dann einen neuen für 400 € kauft z.b. die kleinen acers, bei denen kann man einen röhren monitor natürlich nicht anschließen also müsste er sich auch noch einen neuen Monitor kaufen, der kostet dann auch ein bissel was. Und noch was oft fehlen bein mini pc´s oft eine gute grafikkarte. 

Nochmal zu onlineshops. AUFPASSEN, bei vielen onlineshops muss man wirklich höllisch aufpassen und aufjedenfall das kleingedruckte lesen. Das steht z.b. drinn das, dass eigentliche produkt optisch und leistungstechnisch von den angaben abweichen kann. Und was will man den mit den überbesten HD Monitor wenn die Grafikkarte schrott ist!!!!


----------



## mommel (7. September 2009)

Ganz klar bleib bei deinem ersten Gedanken und kauf dir einen Dell, bei keinem anderen Anbieter hast du so viel Qualität fürs Geld, und damit meine ich nicht nur die Qualität der Hardware sondern vor allem des Supportes und der Garantieabwicklung. Mit Acer, Samsung und selbst HP gabs bei mir und meinem Bekanntenkreis immer Probleme damit, mal brauch HP 2 Wochen bis sie das Gerät abholen  und 4 Wochen bis es wieder da ist, oder ein Samsung das innerhalb der Garantiezeit nicht Repariert wird weils nem Hitzetod starb, oder nen Acer bei dem die Graka ja gar keine Fehler hatte, laut dem Support aber leider nicht komische Blöckchen anzeigte. Dell hingegen hatte ich immer am nächsten Tag meine Austauscheinheiten oder einen der das Gerät geholt hat und nach 2 tagen wiedergebracht hatte oder halt mitlerweile nen Servicetechniker vor Ort sitzen der das behoben hatte, so nen Motherboard mit CPU, Graka und Heatspreader sowie Gehäuseboden zu tauschen dauert ja auch keine Ewigkeiten für die Jungs.

Aber gibt bestimmt auch Leute die keine Probleme mit ihrer Garantieabwicklung bei HP,Samsung oder Acer hatten, man bekommt ja meistens nur das negative mit.


----------



## TaroEld (7. September 2009)

@Aavalos: Wir reden ja nicht über FertigPcs, sondern über selbst zusammengestellte- und mit so einem von 400 Euro kann man schon viel anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragotha94 (7. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu dem Thema das ich mir ein Laptop kaufen möchte - die einzigen dinge die ich an einem pc tuhe sind ab und zu mal surfen und WoW spielen. Mit einem Notebook kann ich auch mal im Bett spielen und man kann es überall mit hinnehmen. 

Das Dell kein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis hat habe ich schon ziemlich oft gehört, aber so im vergleich mit anderen Notebooks ist mir nicht wirklich viel Unterschied aufgefallen. Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran das ich mich im Thema Grafik nicht sonderlich gut auskenne.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

dragotha94 schrieb:


> Das Dell kein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis hat habe ich schon ziemlich oft gehört, aber so im vergleich mit anderen Notebooks ist mir nicht wirklich viel Unterschied aufgefallen. Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran das ich mich im Thema Grafik nicht sonderlich gut auskenne.



Wie soll dir denn auch ein Unterschied auffallen, wenn du zugibst keine Ahnung davon zu haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auffällig ist hier aber mal wieder, dass wieder ein one.de-hater, sowie jemand mit einer 9400M-Empfehlung im Thread anzufinden ist...sind das eigentlich immer die gleichen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Notebooks mit schlechteren Grafikkarten als der 9600m Gt oder der HD4650 eignen sich heutzutage nicht mehr wirklich zum zocken. Mit den e.g. Beispielen hast du zumindest eine solide Grundlage aus dem Mittelklassenbereich und keine bessere Office Karte.


----------



## dragotha94 (7. September 2009)

Also das mit den Grafikkarten lässt mir im moment zu denken. Ist das so ein großer Unterschied für WoW bei der HD 4570 und der HD4650? Denn falls ich mir doch ein anderes Notebook kaufe, mit der HD 4650, müsst ich auf solche seiten wie notebooksbilliger.de etc. bestellen. Diese Seiten scheinen mir aber nicht so überzeugend wie die von Dell. Es wurde ja schon vorhind genannt das man bei Online-Bestellungen ganz schön aufpassen muss.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2009)

_Joa , auf richtige Seiten. Such dir am besten per google o.ä ein Modell aus und geh dann auf : geizhals.at - da klickst du die Deutschlandfahne an und er zeigt dir den preiswertesten Shop (und auch alle anderen) an & daneben ist ein Smiley mit einer Note - die sagt/zeigt dir was die Leute von dem Shop halten.._


----------



## Resch (7. September 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber gibt bestimmt auch Leute die keine Probleme mit ihrer Garantieabwicklung bei HP,Samsung oder Acer hatten, man bekommt ja meistens nur das negative mit.



So ist es. Aber mir persönlich wird der Support bei Dell zu viel durch mangelnde Leistung des Gerätes bezahlt. Sprich: Schön wenn man tollen Support hat aber mir missfällt es wenn man das durch mangelnde Leistung bezahlen muss.


PS: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/schweinepr...t240mbestseller  699&#8364;


----------



## RaDon27 (7. September 2009)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a446390.html

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Ich rate dir ABSOLUT von Dell ab. Gaming + Dell + Preis = Schrott. Sorry, aber is so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der Support is da auch net anders wie bei anderen Herstellern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum o.g. Notebook: Ich habs nem Kumpel empfohlen und der hat sichs gekauft. Er is absolut begeistert von dem Ding! Habs auch schonma live gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW wird mit annähernd hohen Details dargestellt, Schatten auf (fast) max, Ultradetails an, alle anderen Regler entweder auf High oder auf der Stufe davor. Er hat durchgängig 40+ FPS, in Dalaran die gewöhnlichen 25. Ich bezweifel, dass das mit dem Dellding möglich is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragotha94 (7. September 2009)

Das Acer ding ist echt super. Wärs finanziell möpglich würds ichs glaub ich sofort kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das problem ist das ich keine 700 Euro ausgeben kann. 600 Wären noch in dem Rahmen aber es sollte nicht wirklich viel weiter gehen. 
Asus und Acer wären glaube ich eine sehr gute alternative für Dell. Habt ihr ein paar gute Beispiele?


----------



## RaDon27 (7. September 2009)

Wenn du dich bis ca halb 10 gedulden kannst, schau ich ma. Hab mittlerweile recht viel Ahnung davon (wegen drei Bekannten, die Notebookempfehlungen haben wollten^^)


----------



## dragotha94 (7. September 2009)

Um nochmal auf den Acer einzugehen ( http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspir...664g32mn+gt240m ) 
Also es besteht doch die möglichkeit das ich mir den kaufen könnte. Du meintest ja du hast in in echt gesehen. Wie fandest du ihn vom design?  Ist er auch schnell zum Surfen? 
Kannst mir ja alles dazu schreiben was dir einfällt, weil im moment find ich dieses Notebook am interessantesten. Das schlägt mir sogar die Dells aus dem Kopf. 
Auf jeden fall hört sich die  NVIDIA® GeForce® GT240M  gut an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## RaDon27 (7. September 2009)

Jau, is nen feines Teil, sieht auch sehr schick aus. Is halt Klavierlackoptik, da sieht man jeden Fingerabdruck^^ Außerdem hats nur nen glänzendes Display. Aber in dem Preissegment bekommt man auch kaum entspiegelte.

Leistungstechnisch isses absolut in Ordnung. Wie gesagt, WoW läuft wunderbar. War Glück, dass ich den gefunden hab. Mit der Graka kann man nix falsch machen, in dem Preissegment absolut Spitze (die is nochn ganzes Stückchen flotter als die 9600GT bzw HD4670). Die CPU is ebenfalls im duten Mittelfeld anzusiedeln, wird im Midrangesegment sehr oft verbaut (die 7xxxer und 8xxxer sind wieder um einiges teurer).

Was ich mir dann aber an deiner Stelle überlegen würde --> Irgendwoher die Home Premium DVD in 64 Bit besorgen und neu installieren! Da is (wie bei jedem Hersteller) allerhand Müll drauf, den kein Schwein braucht.


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

richtig, und Key kann man den benutzen, der mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## dragotha94 (7. September 2009)

Hört sich alles sehr gut an.
Das das Display glänzt finde ich sogar gut, denn Matte Displays mag ich nicht wirklich.
Aber von Testberichten habe ich gelesen das dieses Notebook schlechte Kontrastverhältnisse etc. und sehr laut sein soll wegen dem Lüfter. Ist dir da was sonderlich aufgefallen?
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag ein Notebook bestelllen, und ich schätze mal nicht das ich für den Preis etwas besseres finden werde.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. September 2009)

Der Lüfter arbeitet hörbar wenn Last aufm Notebook is, ja. Aber bei den Kontrastverhältnissen konnt ich nix tragisches entdecken


----------



## Independent (8. September 2009)

Du wirst glänzende Displays hassen lernen


----------



## Resch (8. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> ...
> Leistungstechnisch isses absolut in Ordnung. Mit der Graka kann man nix falsch machen, in dem Preissegment absolut Spitze (die is nochn ganzes Stückchen flotter als die 9600GT bzw HD4670).



Die 240er ist zwar ein ganzes Stück schneller als die 9600 (is ja auch schon uralt) aber bei weiten nicht so schnell wie die 4670. Sie liegt sogar in den meisten Benchmarks unter der 4650.

In dem Bereich gäbe es noch für 688,95 das Samsung R522-Aura. Bei diesem wird für die Grafikkarte sogar laut Shop GDDR3 Speicher statt den billigen DDR3 Speicher in der Grafikkarte verwendet. 

GDDR3 ist der "richtige" Grafikkartenspeicher, wohin gegen DDR3 eigtl. für den normalen System Arbeitsspeicher verwendet wird. GDDR3 ist bedeutend schneller als der DDR3, weswegen ich dir immer zu einer Graka mit diesem Speicher raten würde.

PS: Bei einigen Shops ist auch oft unklar welcher Speicher in ihren Notebooks ist, damit will ich sagen, dass man sich nicht wirklich auf die Produktbeschreibung verlassen kann.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. September 2009)

Resch hat recht :] Sehs auch grad. Da hatte ich wohl falsche Infos.

Ja, da sieht das Aura doch nochn Stück besser aus (von den Gaminspecs). Die 0,2 GHz sollten da auch net so ins Gewicht fallen. Evtl suchst du dir noch Tests zum Notebook, ich kenns zumindest net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (8. September 2009)

Test gibts hier:

http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/review...amsung-r522-896

Vom P/L-Verhältniss ist es wohl Top, Mängel gibt es wie immer auch , aber für den Preis wirst wohl eh keine "Super gute" Quali bekommen. Aber was in den Tests bemängelt wird merkt man als Otto-Normal Verbraucher meist eh nicht auffällig.

Ich suche schon länger ein Notebook in dem 900-1100er Bereich, nur wenn man sich richtig mit der Materie auskennt kann einen zumindest zurzeit kein Notebook zufrieden stellen.
Deswegen kauf dir eins was anständige Bewertungen hat und sieh über "kleinere" Mängel hinweg sonst findest du nie eins.^^

Bei mir spielen da noch ein paar andere Faktoren mit rein.


----------



## xdave78 (8. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Ich rate dir ABSOLUT von D


So? Wieviele DELL Rechner hast Du denn schon gehabt?

Also von ner GF240 würd ich die Finger lassen - ist nicht grad der GamingBurner. HD4650 und co sind schneller. Auusserdem ...Acer..naja, wenn man nicht soviel Wert auf VErarbeitung legt sicherlich ganz OK.


----------



## dragotha94 (8. September 2009)

Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Dell rechner.

Der Samsung ist echt ein schickes Teil, und ich denke auch das die 0,2 Ghz nicht die welt sind.  Ich muss mich jetzt mehr in dem Umfeld bis 700 Euro umschaun, vllt. findet da man ja noch was gutes. Auf jeden fall mit der HD4650.


----------



## xdave78 (8. September 2009)

dragotha94 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Dell rechner.
> 
> Der Samsung ist echt ein schickes Teil, und ich denke auch das die 0,2 Ghz nicht die welt sind.  Ich muss mich jetzt mehr in dem Umfeld bis 700 Euro umschaun, vllt. findet da man ja noch was gutes. Auf jeden fall mit der HD4650.


Nimm das -> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...+gx623s+8647vhp (Test: http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/msi-gx623-8647vhp-919) 

Mehr Leistung wirste in der Preisklasse kaum bekommen.


----------



## dragotha94 (8. September 2009)

Das hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber das geht leider weit über den Preis den ich ausgeben kann. Mehr als 700€ ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## Resch (8. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Nimm das -> http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/msi-gx623-8647vhp-919 (Test: http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/msi-gx623-8647vhp-919)
> 
> Mehr Leistung wirste in der Preisklasse kaum bekommen.




DIe vorgeschlagenen übeschreiten allerdings sein Budget schon wieder um 300-400 Euro.

Edit: mist zu langsam^^


----------



## xdave78 (8. September 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> DIe vorgeschlagenen übeschreiten allerdings sein Budget schon wieder um 300-400 Euro.
> 
> Edit: mist zu langsam^^




Naja genau genommen um 199€. Also Dragon entweder Du pumst Dir noch 200€ von Omi oder nimmst halt das 
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/devilt...fire-9060-881/5

Homepage: http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/...2193/Fire-9060/

Ansonsten würd ichs lassen - zuviele Kompromisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: Ansonsten bleibt noch zu sagen, das CPU update im DELL wäre ja nicht nur Mhz...das ist dumm das so zu betrachten es ist ne andere CPU die auch mehr Cache hat - es bringt sehr wohl etwas.


----------



## Resch (8. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja genau genommen um 199&#8364;. Also Dragon entweder Du pumst Dir noch 200&#8364; von Omi oder nimmst halt das
> http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/devilt...fire-9060-881/5
> 
> Homepage: http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/...2193/Fire-9060/



Fehlt aber dann das Betriebssystem und man hat nur 2GB Ram für 850&#8364;....da  ist das Samsung / Acer /  Packard bell  für das Budget wohl die bessere Wahl.

PS: Mein Vorposter hat in dem Sinne Recht, dass wenn du wirklich keine/wenig Kompromisse eingehen willst du minimum 900Euro investieren musst. Aber da du größtenteils WoW zocken willst würde ich es übertrieben finden, da reicht einer dieser 3 Vorgeschlagenen locker aus.


----------



## xdave78 (8. September 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Fehlt aber dann das Betriebssystem und man hat nur 2GB Ram für 850€....da  ist das Samsung / Acer /  Packard bell  für das Budget wohl die bessere Wahl.


Naja Acer würd ich da mal ausklammern. Und wenn man sich die Ergonomie von dem Samsung anguckt das leider auch. 

Btw kostet es Basic 715€. Wie gesagt - sicher kann man ein Notebook kaufen, aber mir wären das viel zu viele Kompromisse für das Geld. Dann lieber ganz lassen. Was hab ich von 4GB RAM und ner 500GB HDD wenn die HDD lahm ist, ich mich über heisse Tasten ärgere während ich auf meinem kontrastarmen, nicht gut ausgeleuchteten TFT versuche was zu sehen. Für WoW braucht man keine 4GB RAM - die könnte man dann zB nachrüsten wenn man mal 40€ über hat. Als OS würd ich dann halt im Zweifel Win7RC hernehmen und zu Weihnachten zusehen ne Vollversion zu ergattern^^ das sind alles Sachen die kann man noch ändern, das Chassis und das TFT sind FEST verbaut...wenn die mist sind , dann bleiben sie das auch. 

Deswegen sage ich entweder was einigermassen iordentliches..oder es lassen. Man ärdert sich hinterher nur - vor allem wenn man dran denkt was man hätet für nen Desktop für das Geld bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (8. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...
> Deswegen sage ich entweder was einigermassen iordentliches..oder es lassen. Man ärdert sich hinterher nur - vor allem wenn man dran denkt was man hätet für nen Desktop für das Geld bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon , aber wie gesagt so schlecht sind sie auch nicht und wahrscheinlich für seine Zwecke ausreichend. Ich hab gerade noch ein uralt Notebook auf dem WoW grad so läuft und darauf Spiele ich schon seit gut 2 Jahren am Wochenende und ab und zu unter der Woche. Tastatur und Display sind auch nicht der Burner aber als unangenehm störend empfinde ich es trotzdem nicht.

Und die Mängel die in den meisten Tests genannt werden nimmt man meistens nicht so wahr und ein Notebook ohne Mängel...mhh noch nicht gesehen, wenns dannach geht findet man an jedem ein Kritikpunkt und wird wohl nie eines besitzen.


----------



## dragotha94 (8. September 2009)

Natürlich würde ich mir gerne ein Notebook ohne kompromisse kaufen.
Aber bei mir ist es leider finanziell nicht möglich, wie gesagt ich bin Schüler. 
Aber wie schon genannt bin ich der meinung das mir so eins von Samsung etc. auch reichen würde, denn mehr als Surfen und WoW tuh ich nicht am Notebook. Diese zwei faktoren sollten halt einfach sehr gut funktionieren, dann bin ich eigentlich zufriedengestellt. Ich denke dafür würde ich kein Notebook für 900 Euro brauchen.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> So? Wieviele DELL Rechner hast Du denn schon gehabt?



Keinen, aber durfte schon mit einigen "arbeiten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wers Geld hat, solls kaufen. Wer Wert auf Leistung legt, solls lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw bezieht sichs vor allem auf Gamingleistung, und da braucht man mit Dell schonma garnet kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solltest du dich aufm IT-Markt auskennen, wirst du wissen, dass Dell nen Systemhaus is. Und Systemhäuser sind für gewöhnlich um einiges teurer als Endconsumerhersteller wie Acer, Asus, MSI usw (die zwar auch ne teure Businesssparte ham, im Consumerbereich aber günstig sind). Das is ja auch das dreiste. Dell hat zwar auch Consumersysteme, is aber trotzdem unverschämt teuer.

Dir is klar, dass die qualitativen Unterschiede zwischen Dell, Asus, Samsung, Acer, HP, PB usw ungefähr bei... Null liegen? Ich hab schonmal gesagt, dass ich das vorgeschlagene Acernotebook in Betrieb sehen konnte, genauso auch die Verarbeitung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds gut, und in der Preiklasse isses spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur das von Resch vorgeschlagene is (grafiktechnisch) besser.

Wieso soltle man die Finger von der 240er lassen? :/ Die 4650 is genausowenig nen Gamingburner. Beide sind aber in dem Preissegment vorne mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie ich mittlerweile weiß, hat die 4650 die Nase vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragotha94 (8. September 2009)

Ja das stimmt.
Für WoW würden glaube ich beide Grafikkarten sehr gut funktionieren. Der andere hat halt ne bessere CPU, und der Samsung die bessere grafik. Also dank der vielen meinungen hier gegen Dell, komm ich wohl nicht mehr auf den Gedanken mir ein Dell anzulegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (9. September 2009)

dragotha94 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt.
> Für WoW würden glaube ich beide Grafikkarten sehr gut funktionieren. Der andere hat halt ne bessere CPU, und der Samsung die bessere grafik. Also dank der vielen meinungen hier gegen Dell, komm ich wohl nicht mehr auf den Gedanken mir ein Dell anzulegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist ja nicht so das Dell schlecht ist. Im Gegenteil z.B das XPS 16 ist ein Top Notebook, nur eben im Gegensatz zu anderen deutlich teurer.


----------



## dragotha94 (10. September 2009)

Also ich würde gerne nächste woche bestellen, und schwanke zwischen dem Acer und dem Samsung. Was würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Handrir (10. September 2009)

Ich habe seid 2 Tagen das Acer Aspire 6930 und kann sagen, dass die Verarbeitung wirklich Spitze ist!
Das Display ist schön hell, die Tasten drücken sich angenehm und klappern nicht und das Notebook wird (beim surfen) überhaupt nicht warm!
Also ich würde jederzeit wieder ein Acer kaufen

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Resch (11. September 2009)

Wobei halt bei dem Samsung eine stärkere Grafikkarte verbaut ist, ich habe aber halt keinen Vergleich da ich beide Notebooks in echt noch nicht gesehen habe.
Aber ich denke mit dem Samsung kannste auch nichtsfalsch machen, zumindest würde ich es dem Acer vor ziehen.


----------



## dragotha94 (13. September 2009)

Dann hoffe ich mal das es der Samsung schafft WoW flüssig zu spielen. Ich werde Morgen bei amazon bestellen.


----------



## dragotha94 (20. September 2009)

Mein Notebook ist seit letzten Donnerstag da. Es ist ein klasse Notebook, sieht total schick aus. WoW läuft einwandfrei, man kann sogar die Grafik sehr hoch schrauben. Echt ein super Teil. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Vielen Dank für die hilfe hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (20. September 2009)

Na dann, viel Spaß damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

